# Pictures of upcoming project



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Project I am going out to the coast to do, about a 5 hour drive away.

Investment property that is about a 13-14 hour drive from where THEY currently live.

Former clients that REALLY want me to do the work, and to just send them the bill after, though I will be maintaining much better communication on that front.

Will post pics after I am done ( unless things fall through and I don't go out, but I can't see that happening )


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice property. They just freshening it up or giving it a change?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Very nice property. They just freshening it up or giving it a change?


We haven't hashed out the details yet, but they closed on the property 2 days ago and are on their way there now for the week, so I assume they will want to customize it a bit.

I hope for a good makeover, this one will look nice in the old portfolio if the colors are done right:thumbsup:

Oh yeah no furniture to deal with and I will stay in the place as I work on it, as late as I want


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like some nice working conditions for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning home, be a great project! Nice to be able to stay, especially if you golf!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> Stunning home, be a great project! Nice to be able to stay, especially if you golf!


Ah you noticed it's on a golf course eh :thumbup:

Good thing I got my pimpin new van to move virtually everything i may need.

Nothing like driving 5 hours and realizing I didn't bring the right ladder


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> Ah you noticed it's on a golf course eh :thumbup:
> 
> Good thing I got my pimpin new van to move virtually everything i may need.
> 
> Nothing like driving 5 hours and realizing I didn't bring the right ladder


We do several jobs a year that require staying a few nights. Some have been in the middle of nowhere. You can get by without a tool sometimes, it is running out of materials that sucks!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> We do several jobs a year that require staying a few nights. Some have been in the middle of nowhere. You can get by without a tool sometimes, it is running out of materials that sucks!


Very true!


----------



## paintcontractor (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like a fun job, almost has a lodge look. congratulations


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a good looking place, once it's done it will look even better, are you doing the interior and exterior? Post pics once is done or I hope I have the pleasure of see it if I meet you there. Good luck and keep me posted when you are coming...


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> It's a good looking place, once it's done it will look even better, are you doing the interior and exterior? Post pics once is done or I hope I have the pleasure of see it if I meet you there. Good luck and keep me posted when you are coming...


Both interior and exterior, this could take some time!

Lots to paint but we'll see how much staining I've gotta do once i get there too


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

My clubs and bags are packed, just give the word and I will book the flight from NS!...you do need a helper?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

THAT my friend is a SWEET project!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so gorgeous man!!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Just an update, I got screwed out of the work by the GC.

Originally I was doing all the painting, and there was barely anything else to do, but between refinishing floors, ripping out a deck and a few other things, the GC was able to convince them to let them paint "while they're there anyways"



These are great clients of mine, and I would have had to travel a few hours to get to the site and then stay there, so I guess that's where they saw the value in using the GC, I am sure his price was fair too.

At least I'm booking up other work in it's place :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

sorry to hear that, really looked like a nice job to do. I just hope the GC did not cut corners and chit and did a job that would have been close to your quality.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> Just an update, I got screwed out of the work by the GC.
> 
> Originally I was doing all the painting, and there was barely anything else to do, but between refinishing floors, ripping out a deck and a few other things, the GC was able to convince them to let them paint "while they're there anyways"
> 
> ...


That Sucks!

Win some lose some.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Bummer! On the bright side, maybe you'll replace it with better jobs.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Bummer! On the bright side, maybe you'll replace it with better jobs.


I hope so :thumbup:

Bright side is, the job I took instead is talking up a storm with his friends and has told me he's already got a few people apparently that want quotes ( from him seeing a friends job ) I haven't even started his place yet


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I hope so :thumbup:
> 
> Bright side is, the job I took instead is talking up a storm with his friends and has told me he's already got a few people apparently that want quotes ( from him seeing a friends job ) I haven't even started his place yet


I think that just means he wants you to lower your price or do some extras.

Pat


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> I think that just means he wants you to lower your price or do some extras.
> 
> Pat


Nah, we have a signed contract and he seemed thrilled when I told him I may throw a bottle of wine or dinner his way if some of these leads work out :thumbsup:


----------

